# Youth Trials in Montreal



## fire08 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello - would anyone out there have more info, or contact info for the Montreal Archery Club, as they are supposed to be hosting the Canadian Trials for the Youth Worlds the first weekend in June. Was hoping someone had some more concrete information so we may be able to book flights if any seat sales come available! Thanks!


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

SteveAustin said:


> Hello - would anyone out there have more info, or contact info for the Montreal Archery Club, as they are supposed to be hosting the Canadian Trials for the Youth Worlds the first weekend in June. Was hoping someone had some more concrete information so we may be able to book flights if any seat sales come available! Thanks!


Are you sure? The canadian outdoor will be in Laval (10 min north from Montreal) may be there is a trials during the week??

I can put you in contact with someone for the trials. If you need infos on the canadian outdoor I can help you. PM me if you want.


----------



## fire08 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Youth Trials*

Yep, I'm sure the trials won't be held along with the outdoor nationals in August, because the Youth Worlds are being held earlier this year, July 10th in Utah.

Thanks for your post, I have PM'ed you re contact info.


----------



## Denis_Beaudet (Oct 27, 2005)

*Montreal Archery Club*

Web site : http://www.ctam.info/


----------



## fire08 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Still looking for Youth Trials dates confirmation*

Hello, was still hoping to get some concrete information regarding the schedule for the Canadian Youth Worlds Trials, to be held in Montreal (I think the weekend of June 06, 07, and 08) I haven't had any luck in being able to contact anyone yet who has more information. If there is anyone out there, please post here.

Thanks!


----------



## Denis_Beaudet (Oct 27, 2005)

*Few weeks to wait ...*

I received an answer from High Performance Comitee saying that could take few weeks before information be posted on youth trial. HPC ask me to be patient. :sad:


----------



## fire08 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Be like a good doctor and have lots of patience*

Thanks - I'll keep my eyes open on the usual sites.


----------



## Denis_Beaudet (Oct 27, 2005)

*Youth World : Team Leader named*

Steve, a team leader was named for youth world. Maybe he knows about youth trial given the fact he also is the president of Montreal Archery club. Did you try to contact him?


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Denis_Beaudet said:


> Steve, a team leader was named for youth world. Maybe he knows about youth trial given the fact he also is the president of Montreal Archery club. Did you try to contact him?


I thought that was a known information for a while now that Gaston Bibeau was team leader :S

He told me that he was seeking for a compound coach and a female coach to assist him in his job in Utah!


----------



## fire08 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Youth Leader out there?*



Pete731 said:


> I thought that was a known information for a while now that Gaston Bibeau was team leader :S
> 
> He told me that he was seeking for a compound coach and a female coach to assist him in his job in Utah!


Thanks, I was not yet aware of a team leader chosen. Nice to know he is also prez of the trials hosting club. I'll try to find his contact info. I was told by the FCA that they are awaiting final schedules, and should have info in the next few weeks. We are gearing up for a good showing at Montreal for the trials! Wish us luck!


----------



## Hardchargers (May 19, 2005)

*Mqs*

Is not a Minimum Qualifying Score(MQS) needed to even attend the trials in Montreal? This was the system last year. None of this info. is posted. Not even many opportunities to achieve a MQS in Canada this time of year, to meet an early June deadline(trials).


----------



## fire08 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Minimum Qualifying Scores?*

Anybody got some concrete information on this? Would be nice to know, as was said - there's not much time to reach those scores!


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

I wish I could help, but the best thing would be to contact Alain Gravel, VP High Performance. His email can be found on the FCA directory here:http://www.fca.ca/Directory/FCA_Volunteer_Directory_2009-01-291.pdf


----------



## fire08 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Here is the official link for the Youth Trials:

http://www.ftaq.qc.ca/Essais_CM_PANAMS/2009/index_eg.htm


----------



## fire08 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Youth Trials*

Thanks for the link. The registration form does not seem to be up and running on that link yet - hopefully soon. The fca has now posted the Youth Trials information for whoever need to see it!


----------



## hotshot77 (Dec 13, 2005)

*trialss*

on the fca website has all the detaisll except for the actualll schedule....your not alone im awaiting it as well i have many final exams and need to plan around that....butt his email is there send him an email and hopefully he can answer your questions...as for the qualifying scores they are low....and the coach...well thats another story but i know he wont be coaching me very much in utah lol


----------



## fire08 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Venue?*

Hello, thanks for the info. I still can't see an actual venue posted - any ideas where the shoots might be taking place, so we can book a hotel to stay in that is decent, safe and reasonably close?
I've sent an e-mail to the host. Will post any info that comes my way!


----------



## Denis_Beaudet (Oct 27, 2005)

*Youth Trial Venue*

Venue posted on FTAQ web site is Club de tir à l'arc de Montréal, 5515 Lacordaire, Parc Pierre Bédard à Montréal 
Ref : http://www.ftaq.qc.ca/Essais_CM_PANAMS/2009/index.htm


----------



## fire08 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Venue information.*

Thanks, I just thought that address was the site of the Montreal Archery Club, and didn't assume that the trials are to be held at that location. I also notice that there is a link for hotels, but not up and running yet, same as the registration link. I imagine the website is still under construction. Hopefully it gets done in the next week so people can book and plan. 

Anybody else needing this information also??


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

SteveAustin said:


> Thanks, I just thought that address was the site of the Montreal Archery Club, and didn't assume that the trials are to be held at that location. I also notice that there is a link for hotels, but not up and running yet, same as the registration link. I imagine the website is still under construction. Hopefully it gets done in the next week so people can book and plan.
> 
> Anybody else needing this information also??


Yes it is 

I dont understand how something that important is so hard to post correctly on a website .... even my own personal website is updated more often only for the 9 people that is visiting it :zip:


----------



## GodOfTheSms (Jan 26, 2009)

**



Pete731 said:


> Yes it is
> 
> I dont understand how something that important is so hard to post correctly on a website .... even my own personal website is updated more often only for the 9 people that is visiting it :zip:


LOL priceless!


----------



## Hardchargers (May 19, 2005)

Pete731 said:


> Yes it is
> 
> I dont understand how something that important is so hard to post correctly on a website .... even my own personal website is updated more often only for the 9 people that is visiting it :zip:


Yeah, quite the joke the way things have transpired regarding this whole trials thing.


----------



## fire08 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Trials this weekend*

Thanks to all who replied to this thread - the trials are this weekend, and I think we have a schedule now. Wish us well, good luck to all!


----------

